# Grrrrrrrrr - MEN!



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

Really NOW - tell ME why MEN have to be so darn SELFISH....... within any Relationship?


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL! I had to laugh because I have often wonder that myself. My husband can admit (usually) when he is being selfish but he has his moments.


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Yeah..... My Husband will admit that MEN are SELFISH - very SELFISH, but then does nothing about it - Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok NOW! - this post is about ME and how I am FEELING....... so Please - NO HATE REPLIES.

MEN........ Grrrrrrrrrrrr 

Frankly after forty years of being on this earth I can honestly say that a lot of MEN (if not most) are very SELFISH MEAN and CRUEL more in life than they need to be and I could probably spend the rest of my forty or so more years here on earth with out another man in my life.

Can I get an AMEN!! to that?

I have spent a large majority of my life learning about and understanding the Male species from their POV and giving and letting be based on what they needed as a MALE...... but no more - for when I ask for just a little FEMALE understanding and support I get "I Can't" for I am MALE and I don't work that way" - well the hell with them then.

I will NO LONGER give to a MAN that cannot or is not willing to give back to ME.
I would rather live along with my animals than to waste another day of my life on a selfish male.

Can I get an AMEN!! to that?

I WANT TO BE FREE - to be ME again........ Female with out Worries of the Male kind!


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

"I WANT TO BE FREE" - doubt&wonder

I hear you loud and clear!!!!! I understand how you feel!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It isn't men that can be selfish it is people in general it goes both ways.

(little) grr

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay you made me laugh, Draconis. I think that men are just more direct where woman may be more indirect. Yes, there are some woman that act badly..............


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

draconis said:


> It isn't men that can be selfish it is people in general it goes both ways.
> 
> (little) grr
> 
> draconis


TRUE............... but from my side of the fence it is MALES - not the FEMALES that are more SELFISH with in a relationship - for IMO Men only do what MEN want to do most of the time and IF it does not match with what you (the female) desires or wants then you better forget it.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

:iagree:Yes, I can be very selfish. It's something I have to constantly work on.
:whip:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Doubt&Wonder said:


> TRUE............... but from my side of the fence it is MALES - not the FEMALES that are more SELFISH with in a relationship - for IMO Men only do what MEN want to do most of the time and IF it does not match with what you (the female) desires or wants then you better forget it.


I think we need stronger mothers telling sons how much bs the fathers are feeding them.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

draconis said:


> I think we need stronger mothers telling sons how much bs the fathers are feeding them.
> 
> draconis


That was a very profound statement!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I was more or less raised by a mother that struggled to get into a man's job. She was loving and caring and worked herself hard. My mother taught me respect and I admired all she did. My wife is just as amazing. I have been lucky enough to communicate with women well. I had more female friends in school then male. Insight made all the difference dating.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Your mother is a beautiful person then! My biological father was absent from the time I was two till sixteen (when I met him for the first time). However, my stepfather, who is my DAD was present breifly from seven to eleven and overthe past few years (my sisters father) and has shown what unconditional love is. Something my mother has no inkling about (i haven't spoken to her in five years). So needless to say, I have had no choice other than to survive.......


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

kajira said:


> Your mother is a beautiful person then! My biological father was absent from the time I was two till sixteen (when I met him for the first time). However, my stepfather, who is my DAD was present breifly from seven to eleven and overthe past few years (my sisters father) and has shown what unconditional love is. Something my mother has no inkling about (i haven't spoken to her in five years). So needless to say, I have had no choice other than to survive.......


That is sad. My wifes "father" is the only guy that raised her and has overcome his own mistakes. She never remembes her biological ever. It is sad that some people do not want to be a part of their childrens lives.

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

For a while I was rather insulated from selfish men. I had only come across a few and I thought they were rather frustrating exceptions. 

I don't think many men are taught about the importance of communication, responsibility and what it means to be a man. They have to kinda make it up as they go along. Sometimes they have a mother that does everything for them and they expect a girlfriend/wife to do the same. Women on the other hand are socially conditioned differently.

I think you see very different men who are raised by mothers that need their support.

I realize that I'm the selfish one in my relationship.  I'm trying to do better.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

In my marriage, I believe I am the more selfish one. Now when i say that, it doesnt mean my husband isnt! lol but I honestly think I am and I am trying real hard not to be. Its a working thing everyday. =)


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Andrea said:


> In my marriage, I believe I am the more selfish one. Now when i say that, it doesnt mean my husband isnt! lol but I honestly think I am and I am trying real hard not to be. Its a working thing everyday. =)



Thank you for your honesty, I think because you admit your flaw and work on it you can and will do well.

draconis


----------

